# 20 Years ago, Audi GTO at Sears Point



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

video from ALMS web http://link.brightcove.com/ser...26025
pretty cool!


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: 20 Years ago, Audi GTO at Sears Point (16v)*

the link takes me to the ALMS home page, where do you watch the video?


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: 20 Years ago, Audi GTO at Sears Point (lappies)*

hmm... they set the link to redirect. If you scroll down you can hit the on demand videos


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: 20 Years ago, Audi GTO at Sears Point (16v)*

is there a way to downlaod these videos?


----------

